
FckdEx - kaboro
https://www.profgalloway.com/fckdex
======
cthalupa
Interesting article in general, but it has one major flaw:

It incorrectly assumes that all FedEx delivery drivers are FedEx employees -
and that is not true for FedEx Ground. A quick look at Glassdoor confirms
this: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/FedEx-Ground-Home-
Delivery...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/FedEx-Ground-Home-Delivery-
Driver-Reviews-EI_IE16846.0,12_KO13,33.htm) (Edit: You might have to google
search for this to get past the login wall)

FedEx contracts companies out to handle Ground deliveries, and
pay/benefits/etc vary depending on the contracting company you work for. Not
sure what the total makeup is between FedEx employees vs. contractors, but
based on the glassdoor reviews, it seems fairly skewed to contractors.

------
floatingatoll
I wish this article had been presented in a less crass manner. The content is
interesting but I regretted reading it.

~~~
ksec
I thought it was candid, may be blunt.

~~~
floatingatoll
It was candid and blunt. Those are the good attributes. They are not
sufficient overcome the bad.

Here’s some examples of quotes from this article that would be flagged if they
were posted on HN as comments. They’re pointless and are visible as a trend
across many of this author’s posts. I can’t send this to coworkers because
they might have grounds for an HR complaint. I can’t send this to peers
because they’ll wonder why I would consider this acceptable to share with
others. (I don’t.)

> _to charge a nominal fee for Teams and let Slack bleed out, instead of
> putting a bullet in its head_

> _staging a mock homecoming queen ceremony so you can pour pig’s blood on
> your competitor_

> _these weapons have rendered CNBC Amazon’s bitch_

~~~
cthalupa
>Here’s some examples of quotes from this article that would be flagged if
they were posted on HN as comments.

I see similar contents on HN quite frequently, some of them quite highly
upvoted. I'm not sure I agree with the premise that these would result in
comments being actioned on, assuming that the comment on the whole is
substantive.

As for HR and peers, I suppose it depends very much on where you work and who
you work with. Most places I've worked, this wouldn't be a concern. A few
places, it would have been.

